# Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala Wein oder Efeu, Alternativen?



## JochenK (13. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

greift mir doch bitte mal unter die Arme, ich suche wie viele andere bestimmt auch, die Eierlegendewollmilchsau...
Mein Wunsch ist es, an der Grenze zum Nachbargrundstück einen lebenden also pflanzlichen Sichtschutz zu bauen. Prinzipiell ganz einfach, aber ich möchte nicht unbedingt eine Hecke pflanzen, obwohl mir eine Buchenhecke gut gefallen würde. Grund ist (darum schreibe ich ja in diesem Forum) das direkt neben dem Sichtschutz mein Teich beginnen soll. 
Die Geschichte mit dem Laubeintrag ist nicht mein Problem, sondern eher der Gedanke mit der elektr. Heckenschere mal irgendwann im Teich zu landen...

Somit kam die Idee auf, einen Zaun oder Rankgitter auf der Grenze aufzustellen, und diesen durch __ Wein oder __ Efeu beranken zu lassen. Auf meiner Seite des Teiches, sollen noch ein paar Meter mit eingeferchten Bambus- und Röhrichtpflanzungen passend zum Teich die __ Blicke im Zaum halten und die richtige Atmosphäre schaffen. 
Aber 30m Bambus und Röhricht in Reihe gepflanzt wirkt wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich eintönig.
Welche wirklich SCHMAL zu haltende Alternative könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
In die Breite möchte ich nicht gehen, da dies kontraproduktiv wäre bei meinem Schlauchgrundstück wegen einer Hecke noch einen Meter oder mehr an Teichbreite einzubüßen wenn es anders geht.

Danke vorab für eure Vorschläge.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

hilft das ?

schönes WE


----------



## JochenK (13. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hey Karsten,

danke für den Link, sieht ja mal super genial aus!
Ganz toll gebaut, super schön mit den Steinen.
Verstehe ich das mit den Gabionen richtig, das es "einfach" nur vier Säulen sind, und die Steine dazwischen liegen und sich gegeneinander verkeilen?

Wie verhält sich das Efeu denn, wenn es oben am Zaun angekommen ist? 
Mein Problem ist halt die spätere Pflege, denn dafür sollte ja ausreichend Platz gelassen werden, ich hätte abr nur einen Schmalen Pfad dafür zur Verfügung...
Die großen Blätter ist die __ Pfeifenwinde?

Danke und Gruß

Jochen


----------



## JochenK (13. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Nachtrag,

wie oft musst Du den Efeu zurück schneiden, damit die Pfeiler sichtbar bleiben?


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallo
bei den Pfeilern hab ich vier Winkeleisen mit Kreuzen untereinander verschweißt die Kreuze verschwinden in der Steinsetzung.
Gabionen gibt es aber heute schon fertig aus Gittermatten in allen Formen auch als Pfeiler.
Jeder Schlosser und viele Bastler bringen aber auch andere geeignete und schöne Konstruktionen schnell zu Stande
auch in Holz geht das
einfach 3 oder 4 Pfosten untereinander verbunden kann man schick mit Steinen füllen 

Der Efeu ist leicht zu händeln nur man muss dran bleiben
jede Woche 10 min und man hat keine Probleme 
man muss es mögen !

Um richtig dicht zu werden sollten die Ranken die erste Zeit immer waagerecht durch die Gitter geflochten werden .

von den Rankpflanzen ist Efeu einer der Pflegeleichten 

außerdem gibt es ganz viele Varietäten und alle schlagen irgend wann in die Altersform um 
bei vegatativer Vermehrung bleibt die Adultform erhalten

d.h. dann klettert nix mehr  sondern Helix hedera wächst buschig 
als Sichtschutz immer noch gut zu händeln
   

Pfeifenwinde gibt es in einigen Blattgrößen 

mfG


----------



## diesel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallo Jochen

schon mal an Hopfen gedacht? Sollte aber in Kübeln oder innerhalb einer Rhizomsperre gepflanzt werden. Das Zeugs wuchert ......

Gruss
Martin


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hi,

ich wollte ebenfalls einen bewachsenen Sichtschutz, also hab ich mir Zaunbalken gekauft, diese imprägniert + grundiert + gestrichen in Moosgrün und dann nen 1m Maschendrathzaun übereinander an diese Balken genagelt.

 


Als Bepflanzung hab ich Efeu und viele Clematis.

Die Clematis sind auf diesem Bild leider nicht zu erkennen da sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht super ausgetrieben haben.

Die blühen toll, müssen aber auch gedüngt werden. Die meisten Sorten der großblütigen sind laubabwerfend und ich schneide die dann im Frühjahr auf ca. 60cm runter.m Es gibt aber auch immergrüne kleinerblühende Sorten.

Du solltest dir halt nur im Klaren sein das wenn du Standard Clematis verwendest du erst ab ca.- Mai einen leichten Sichtschutz haben wirst.


----------



## Annett (17. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hi.

Zum Thema Clematis habe ich eine gute Adresse parat: http://www.clematis-westphal.de/shop/index.html

Viel Spaß beim Schmöckern!


----------



## Pammler (17. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Zum Thema Efeu, unserer ist fast total braun, ich glaube erfroren. treibt der wieder? wenn nicht ist der wohl als Sichtschutz wenig geeignet. Ich habe Koniferen gepflanzt. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/25&pictureid=184

die hinterm Pool am Gartenzaun. die können jetzt 10 Jahre wachsen ohne sie schneiden zu müssen. 2,50 Eu/Stck 80-100cm hoch aus dem Baumarkt. Muß man halt die ersten 2 Jahre gut gießen!


----------



## inge50 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallo,

für ein kleines Grundstück würde ich keine Koniferen nehmen.

Wir haben auf unserem kleinen Grundstück seid ca. 25 Jahren eine Koniferenhecke. Ich wünsche mir, sie wäre nie dort gepflanzt worden.

Wieviel Meter wir da schon herunter geschnitten und entsorgt haben, kann sich keiner vorstellen. Die Stämme sind mittlerweile so dick, da hilft nur noch die Kettensäge. Außerdem wird sie immer breiter.

Von innen sind die Koniferen nur noch braun und trocken, und alles rieselt nach unten. Grün sind sie nur da wo Licht und Sonne hin kommt.

Sie gibt uns Sicht- und Lärmschutz, aber schön ist sie schon lange nicht mehr.

Aber den ultimativen Tipp für einen Ersatz habe ich leider auch noch nicht gefunden.

Ich weiß nur eins, Koniferen wird es bei uns nicht mehr geben.


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (19. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallöle,

also - Koniferen sind nicht gleich Koniferen. Ich denke mal, Inge schreibt von den so beliebten, weil im Baumarkt häufig und günstig zu kaufen, Thuja und/oder Scheinzypressen.

Wir haben z.B. Säuleneiben, die wesentlich langsamer Wachsen als die Lebensbäume (Thuja) und deshalb erst viiiiiiiel später eine ähnliche Breite erreichen, dann wäre da noch als Alternative Raketenwacholder, der auch recht schmal wächst (Endbreite so ca. 1 m - aber das dauert ein paar Jährchen).

Beide haben den Vorteil, ebenfalls __ immergrün zu sein. Also nix mit Laub im Teich.


----------



## inge50 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallo Christine,

ja, du hast Recht.

Wir haben eine Thuja oder Scheinzypressen Hecke. Welche Sorte jetzt, weiß ich nicht.

Sie wird wohl gerne unter dem Begriff Koniferen verkauft.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (19. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*



inge50 schrieb:


> Sie wird wohl gerne unter dem Begriff Koniferen verkauft.



Hallo Inge!

Es sind ja auch welche  aber das ist als Bezeichnung einfach zu wage. Das ist, als ob ich Dir erzähle, ich hab mir ein Auto gekauft. Da weißt Du auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Pammler (21. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

[OT]Aber wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, weiß man, das es kein Moped oder Fahrad ist! [/OT]


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Moin,

nur mal ne kleine Randbemerkung und kurzen Tip zu Sichtschutz mit "Rankpflanzen" (Efeu z.B ist keine Rankpflanze)

welche Kletterpflanze (da gibt es Rankpflanzen, Schlingpflanzen, Wurzelkletterer) man verwenden kann hängt ganz vom Aufbau der Klettermöglichkeit ab. 

Wurzelkletterer: z.B Efeu, Wilder Wein, Kletterhortensie, __ Trompetenblume. 
benötigen größere Flächenstücke um ihre Wurzeln daran festzuhaften. Diese sind für dünne runde/eckige Stäbe/Pfosten/Gitter  nicht geeignet. Was für Mauern, Fasaden oder Baumstämme.

Schlingpflanzen:  z.B __ Pfeifenwinde, Bohnen, Prachtwinden, __ Baumwürger, __ Blauregen, Hopfen. 
klettern mit den sich windenden Trieben um dünne Bäume, Stäbe, Spannseile ect. auch für höhere Gitterkonstrukionen geeignet wo die Triebe dann allerdings von selbst nur nach oben wachsen, nicht in die Breite

Rankpflanzen: z.B. Clematis, Schönranke, Cobaea scandens, Wicken, Erbsen
klettern mit "Ranken" (umgewandelten Blättern/Blattverlängerungen) die sich um die Stützen wickeln. Die brauchen waagerecht verlaufende Kletterhilfen wie Gitterkonstruktionen oder waagrechte Spanndrähte. Die Kletterhilfen dürfen nur geringe Durchmesser haben damit sich die Ranken drumwickeln können

daneben gibt es noch Spreizklimmer. z.B. __ Winterjasmin, Kletterrosen
die halten sich aber nur mit ihrem sperrigen verzweigten Geäst und ihrem Gewicht an den Kletterhilfen fest (verkeilen/verhaken sich dazwischen - können daher auch leicht abfallen), sind keine echten __ Kletterpflanzen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (22. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallo,

ich halte Hainbuchen immer noch für die beste Hecke in unseren Breiten. Man kann sie (fast) beliebig in Form schneiden, sie verkahlen nicht von unten wenn man einen Schnittfehler macht, und man kann sie auch als sehr schmale Hecke halten. Ihr Laub stirbt zwar im Herbst ab und wird braun, aber es hängt so fest an den Zweigen, dass es erst im Frühling abfällt wenn die neuen Blätter kommen. Auf diese Weise ist die Hecke rund ums Jahr ein Sichtschutz.


----------



## Pammler (22. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Liguster ist wohl auch ganz pflegeleicht. Man kann ihn gut schneiden und mit dem Schnittgut hält sichs in Grenzen. Wir haben welchen hinter so Holzfelder für 10€ das Stück 1,8mx1,8m auf der Sonnenseite gepflanzt und als er groß war die Felder wieder weggemacht. Man kann auch gut Ableger ziehen. Bei mir im Garten wächst der von allein an manchen Stellen. den grab ich aus und erweitere dann meine Hecke. (nicht die Koniferenhecke, die steht wo anders). Ich habe auch noch eine "Knallerbsenstrauch"-Hecke, die ist aber total licht im Winter.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hier hab ich übrigens auch noch nen paar Infos zum Thema Clematis:
http://www.clematis-westphal.de/Rueckschnittgruppen.htm?categoryId=0

Bei __ Blauregen braucht ihr auf jeden Fall eine stabile Konstruktion, aber auch er sieht im winter kahl ais.

Schön sieht auch wilder Wein als Sichtschutz aus, er brauch allerdings den richtigen Standort.

Beachtet auch dies §42 http://www.baumpruefung.de/Neuer_Ordner/nachb_5.html


----------



## Dr.J (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Moin,

also wir haben uns für Hopfen entschieden. Er soll an einem Zaun entlangwachsen. Muss ich den wirklich in Töpfen einpflanzen??


----------



## Christine (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Moin,

also wir haben seit ca. 10 Jahren einen Hopfen am Haus. Und der steht noch immer da, wo wir ihn gesetzt haben. Und nur da. Warum soll der denn in Töpfe?

Allerdings wächst er, wie Frank schon schrieb, nur in die Höhe, nicht in die Breite. So hat er inzwischen klammheimlich den Schornstein erreicht. Achja, und in die Tiefe. Die Wurzelsprossen kann man zur Not aber aufessen. Zubereitung wie Spargel.

Im Herbst ist er sehr dekorativ mit den kleinen Zapfen. Aber er produziert auch Falllaub.


----------



## Dodi (25. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Moin!

Hopfen hatten wir auch schon im Garten. 
Eigentlich ganz dekorativ und wirklich seeehr wüchsig.

Was mich ein wenig genervt hat, sind die rauhen Blätter und Stiele - nur mit Handschuhen zu beschneiden, da fast wie Widerhaken.

Und: er samt sich gerne aus. Wenn man die Pflänzchen nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt hatte, war es oft schon schwierig, diese zu entfernen. Vor allem, weil sie sich gerne um andere Pflanzen __ winden...


----------



## Christine (25. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hi Dodi,

komisch, unser Hopfen samt nicht aus. Liegt das daran, dass wir nur einen haben und/oder an der Sorte? Ganz im Gegenteil zu unserem wilden Wein, der aus allen Knopflöchern kommt. Falls also jemand wilden Wein sucht...


----------



## Annett (26. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hi.



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Falls also jemand wilden Wein sucht...


Wenn man dann nicht 2x jährlich auf die Leiter müßte, um das Zeug davon abzuhalten, unter Dächer etc. zu kriechen und so Schaden zu machen. 

Er kann häßliche Stellen an Gebäuden (unser Klinkerbau wurde auf der Straßenseite irgendwann einmal durch Umbauten+schlechten Rückbau verunstaltet) im Sommer gut verstecken - aber Arbeit macht er durch seine enorme Wuchsigkeit schon.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallo Elschen,

Hopfen ist eine zweihäusige Pflanze. Es gibt also männliche und weibliche Pflanzen. Wenn Du also nur eine Pflanze hast, dann gibt es auch keine Sämlinge.


----------



## Christine (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Danke, Werner, 

da hab ich also Glück gehabt (dass ich eine erwischt hab, die die dekorativen Zapfen produziert).


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sichtschutzempfehlung - Rankpflanzen ala  Wein oder  Efeu, Alternativen?*

Hallo Christine,

kein Glück, weibliche Pflanzen sind der Normalfall, denn sie werden für die Landwirtschaft produziert. Wenn es in Gärtnereien Hopfen zu kaufen gibt, dann stammt das Ausgangsmaterial in der Regel auch aus der Landwirtschaft. Es sind also weibliche Pflanzen die durch Teilung vermehrt werden und damit automatisch wieder weibliche Pflanzen produzieren. Männliche Pflanzen kannst Du nur bekommen wenn Dein Gärtner den zeitintensiven Weg geht und den Hopfen durch Aussaat vermehrt.


----------

